# Rule11 - True Putt experiment



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

I am going for an trial on this seed. I have a 4' x 50' side-strip that is currently PRG. I am planning on removing the sod, take the soil down to 1" below the sidewalks and street curb, then drop some fairway sand down to bring the base layer 1/2" below the sidewalk and curb. Get as flat as possible and drop True Putt Down with peat moss on top. Any other suggestions minus nutrition?


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Post pictures!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

probasestealer said:


> Post pictures!


I will. I plan to document each step of the way. Middle of August is when I plan to start.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

I'm curious why a 1/2" below and not exactly flush with the sidewalk?


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

LIgrass said:


> I'm curious why a 1/2" below and not exactly flush with the sidewalk?


Just so once it starts maturing with thin thatch layer and add sand over the next year to firm up it will end up flush. Just want room to elevate with sand. That's my thinking anyway


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

I've basically same plans, beginning with glysophate this weekend. The biggest question I have right now is the way I want to water the difficult narrow dimensions. How do you plan on watering?


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

How much does that creeping bluegrass seed? And is it immediately viable like poa annua?


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

I use Hunter MP Rotators, their side strip nozzles are pretty good. The seed is pretty expensive. 100+ for 5lbs. I have never used before but I know Chambers Bay has used it and they are 10 miles from me so thought I would do a test plot for a possible full Reno in a couple years.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Rule11 said:


> I use Hunter MP Rotators, their side strip nozzles are pretty good. The seed is pretty expensive. 100+ for 5lbs. I have never used before but I know Chambers Bay has used it and they are 10 miles from me so thought I would do a test plot for a possible full Reno in a couple years.


Hey there - if you were replying to me, I meant how much seed does the variety produce (seedheads)  Just wondered how prolific of a seedhead producer creeping bluegrass is (when compared to most poa annua, which produces 1000s of instantly viable seeds per plant per season).


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

http://www.stoverseed.com/PDFs/Stover-True-putt-Seed.pdf


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

I wanted to post some of the first photos of the start of this experiment. Exited to see how I can get this True-Putt Creeping Bluegrass to come in.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

There it is :thumbup:


----------



## NanserbE (Jun 29, 2018)

Looking good! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Bluegrass that looks like Poa, what will they think of next. Cant wait to see the results!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

First update. Day 4 is first sight of growth. 




Then where I sod cut the side strip and transplanted the sod to yard the seams are filling in nicely with the VIP3


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Day 6, the mono stand is coming in well.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm excited. This is looking really good.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Are you going to cut a cup in and practice with the ol' flatstick? Looks awesome!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

bgillroy said:


> Are you going to cut a cup in and practice with the ol' flatstick? Looks awesome!


Ha, that has been a thought. We will see, never know what I may try 

Thanks for the looks. I am turning off my new seed schedule today to try and dry out the peat moss for the day so I can thin it out in places to help get the blades to pop through.

They are pushing the peat up, but want to help them a little.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

One question I have for any experienced members out there. With some of the roots of the Creeping Bluegrass seem to be grabbing onto the peat moss, and getting a bit lumpy, would it be a bad idea to take the roller over this young blades. My mind says don't do it and work the lumps out later.

But this cultivater is new to me and I am learning all over again with this. VIP 3 PRG that I have been playing with the last 3 years it's pretty tough at first. But thinking this stuff is a bit more delicate


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

One question I have for any experienced members out there. With some of the roots of the Creeping Bluegrass seem to be grabbing onto the peat moss, and getting a bit lumpy, would it be a bad idea to take the roller over this young blades. My mind says don't do it and work the lumps out later.

But this cultivater is new to me and I am learning all over again with this. VIP 3 PRG that I have been playing with the last 3 years it's pretty tough at first. But thinking this stuff is a bit more delicate


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

I'd just let it ride, any area's that dont fill in should happen over time or you can always throw a bit of seed down next spring if there are really large spots you want to try to help fill in.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> I'd just let it ride, any area's that dont fill in should happen over time or you can always throw a bit of seed down next spring if there are really large spots you want to try to help fill in.


Thanks! That is what I was thinking but glad to hear from someone else. Appreciate it


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Looking really good. I'm excited to see how this turns out.


----------



## NanserbE (Jun 29, 2018)

Looking awesome!

I'm excited to see how it does this winter with all the rain we get!


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

@r@Rule11 Any update on this since seeding?


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

crussell said:


> @[email protected] Any update on this since seeding?


Yes, there is another thread Labled True-Putt Experiment


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

I would merge this topic with the other True Putt thread if I knew how.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Rule11 I merged them. I also moved it to the journal section.

Are you planning on installing a cup and flag?

https://www.amazon.com/Kingtop-Practice-Putting-Bright-Plastic/dp/B071WHDGBN


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

g-man said:


> @Rule11 I merged them. I also moved it to the journal section.
> 
> Are you planning on installing a cup and flag?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Kingtop-Practice-Putting-Bright-Plastic/dp/B071WHDGBN


Well as a golf lover I hope to but it depends on how this turns out. I am also in conversations with a seller or a GM 1000. Which will be needed to achieve the possible HOC I hope to get to in the future. Thank you for merging these! Thank you for the link for the Cup!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Here is a pic from today. I have thrown some more seed down yesterday. I want to try and get these bare areas where I wrecked it with a to low of a second cut. Plan to let it grow a bit longer and slowly take it down before winter.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

What are your thoughts on the one inch below the sidewalk so far? Perfect, higher, lower? My plans now are half inch below the sidewalk/concrete.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

NoslracNevok said:


> What are your thoughts on the one inch below the sidewalk so far? Perfect, higher, lower? My plans now are half inch below the sidewalk/concrete.


Little higher! Once this establishes more I am going to add some sand before winter.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Here is an update. Weeks 3. Just cut at 11/16".


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Looking good! How are you cutting the edges?


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

NoslracNevok said:


> Looking good! How are you cutting the edges?


Weed Whipper, I really think I need to start cutting on a regular basis to abound the 1/3 rule. I also need to backlap and recheck reel to bedknife on my 25".

I have also been loading my Scott's classic drop spreader full of sand once a week and making a couple passes to start to introduce more sand.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Here are some week 4 pics, starting to thicken up.



First cut at 9/16', really going to try and keep this HOC until November, then let her sleep for the winter.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Niiiice!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Cut at 11/16", put 5lbs of sand and seed in drop spreader and laid down. I put down about 5lbs a week the past 4 weeks to slowly firm and a level out. Scott's Classic Drop speader works great for light sanding.







We are at about 5 1/2 weeks old. So far so good. I am liking the way the True Putt comes in. Can't wait to see it mature. And hopefully find a Greens mower to see how low it can go.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Wow! Looks fantastic. What rate did you put down seed?


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

NoslracNevok said:


> Wow! Looks fantastic. What rate did you put down seed?


I really don't use a rate. Just throw er down! Lol.

I bout 5lbs, at seed down a probably put down half. It says 2-3 lbs per K.

I just really eyeball it


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Looks awesome! The more I follow this, the more I want to do a full True Putt reno.

Do you have a gameplan for maintenance? Will this tolerate all of the same pre & post M herbicides as normal KBG?


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

That is what I will be studying this winter. This is a test plot for 2 seasons. If it goes well, I plan to Reno the front yard with it. But need to spend more time researching it.


----------



## NanserbE (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey how is the experiment going?

I've decided on doing a back yard level and renovation next summer or the one after. Your creeping bluegrass experiment has me curious. Luckily since we live ~40 miles apart I can see how it goes before I make the switch!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

NanserbE said:


> Hey how is the experiment going?
> 
> I've decided on doing a back yard level and renovation next summer or the one after. Your creeping bluegrass experiment has me curious. Luckily since we live ~40 miles apart I can see how it goes before I make the switch!


It is going pertty well for just under 60 days. It is thickening up nicely. I have been rolling on a regular basis as well after I cut. I am just really battling earthworms right now which brings in the Crows. The crows love to dive their Beak into the turf and tear it up.

But for this short time I already think I will be swapping to this in my entire front yard next season.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Double cut today, rolled, and dropped some sand in a few low spots.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Week 8 update, double cut at 9/16", dropped some sand and seed in some spots where earthworm castings appeared. Heavy water, then rolled.

Coming in good. Can't wait to see this mature next growing season.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Rule11, Great photos. If you dropped me on your street and I saw that, I'd be wondering how someone was growing Seashore Paspalum in the PNW...that's almost what it looks like at first glance. Just a little bit coarser.

@southernguy311, in case he sees these at some point.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

I like your willingness to experiment. I personally think you should give it all next year before you reno your front yard. Let's see how it stands up to weather changes (ie. temp, sunlight, drought, fungus, etc.). Following!


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

100% would click zoom again, Amazing work.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> I like your willingness to experiment. I personally think you should give it all next year before you reno your front yard. Let's see how it stands up to weather changes (ie. temp, sunlight, drought, fungus, etc.). Following!


100% agree, 2 full winters and summers to see how it goes. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

I mowed today, I have to say these cooler temps are making this True Putt look AMAZING! Every week it gets a little more dense. Absolutely love the mono stand look. I look forward to spring to see how it looks with a good winter root growth.


----------



## NanserbE (Jun 29, 2018)

Awesome! Keep the updates (and the pictures) coming!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

First day of rain in awhile. Did a cut then snapped a couple pics. 




Great Grass and a great golf ball!


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Looks Awesome! Great job :thumbup:


----------



## NanserbE (Jun 29, 2018)

Looks fantastic!

Still at 9/16"?


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Just an example of why I want to ride the Poa Train up here in the PNW. 


This is a pic of my PRG that is infested with annual Poa. The white/or yellowing is from Tenacity. So it will look better in Spring.



This is the 4 month mark for the Perennial Poa test plot. Still want to see a winter and summer of this Cultivar but the PRG Up here just gets hammered.



I love the look of PRG but I can't stand the look when it is infested with annual Poa.


----------



## NanserbE (Jun 29, 2018)

That TruePutt is looking great, how's it doing with all this rain?

My PRG is drowning a slow death with how wet it's been in the PNW lately.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

It's doing good. ThenTrue Putt looks 10 times better in person. The camera really doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

First Post in awhile. Looking at those old pics from fall make me look forward to this summer. Anyway, I am looking for ideas of what I may have here. We had some snow a couple weeks ago and this strip held the majority of the sidewalk snow. Any thoughts, I may post a separate thread in the general Cool season grasses as well.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

I've got some of this going on in my yard too (not surprising, as we are only 2 hours apart)- Also had it last year, and loosely determined it to be Snow Mold. I'm not an expert on how to ID, but looks very similar to what I've experienced. Last year it went away as soon as temps warmed up, and a fertilizer app.

@g-man helped ID mine last year and shared a Purdue recommendation for Nitrogen app.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

My first suspect is not fungus, but salt damage. Do they apply salt to your roads?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

It looks characteristic of dollar spot with the hourglass lesions on the edges of the more fully progressed necrtoic rings.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I'll throw one more idea into the mix...animal pee.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

crussell said:


> I've got some of this going on in my yard too (not surprising, as we are only 2 hours apart)- Also had it last year, and loosely determined it to be Snow Mold. I'm not an expert on how to ID, but looks very similar to what I've experienced. Last year it went away as soon as temps warmed up, and a fertilizer app.
> 
> @g-man helped ID mine last year and shared a Purdue recommendation for Nitrogen app.


Thank you for the reply, I have some fungicide on order. Should be here in a few days. I was thinking possible snow mold because that side strip was under snow for over a week. But not sure how long it would take for snow mold to set in.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Lowered my HOC today to .375". The Two Putt Poa is getting some good seed heads right now. Cutting without catcher to re-seed this stand. So far this experiment is going to plan.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Recovered well from the fungus I see? What did you use?

I applied some Eagle 20EW and a bag of Scott's Disease-Ex a few weeks ago to combat my snow mold.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

crussell said:


> Recovered well from the fungus I see? What did you use?
> 
> I applied some Eagle 20EW and a bag of Scott's Disease-Ex a few weeks ago to combat my snow mold.


Cleary_3336F_Label1.pdf

This was also suggested to try and help with Earthworm numbers.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Anyone experience the washing board effect when cutting? At times I can get that on my side strip with flat strait passes.

Any causes that I can research for cutting adjustments?

Thanks all


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Rule11 said:


> Anyone experience the washing board effect when cutting? At times I can get that on my side strip with flat strait passes.
> 
> Any causes that I can research for cutting adjustments?
> 
> Thanks all


I get the same thing on my side strip. I've slowed down my pace on my mower, and also have been using my verticutter attachment. Seams to help.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

ronjon84790 said:


> Rule11 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone experience the washing board effect when cutting? At times I can get that on my side strip with flat strait passes.
> ...


Thanks! I will give the slower pace a try!!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

ronjon84790 said:


> Rule11 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone experience the washing board effect when cutting? At times I can get that on my side strip with flat strait passes.
> ...


Thanks! I will give the slower pace a try!!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

New Pic with Titliest!


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Looking great!


----------



## NanserbE (Jun 29, 2018)

How's the TruePutt doing now that we're getting less rain and some sunshine?


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Lowest HOC today, down to .25.

I will say 1 thing about the GM1000, the lower the HOC, the smoother she runs. These machines are awesome!


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

That looks sweet! @Rule11


----------



## NanserbE (Jun 29, 2018)

Where did you end up buying the seed from?

I am likely going to rip up my back lawn next year, level, and reseed.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Looking amazing! Can you snap a further back shot of a larger portion?

w ball


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

I am expanding my project, attempting to over seed my PGR/natural Poa with Two Putt Poa Creeping Blue Grass.

I am going to keep the fringes VIP 3 PRG. This summer I got the HOC down to .25". Plan to get down another 10th by next summer.

Can't keep a golf ball to stay on it currently. Practice chipping green next summer.

This winter I will be studying up on Embark for seed head suppression.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Dropped another layer of sand today. Had some help too.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

How's it looking? @@Rule11


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

If I could just conquer the Earthworms. That is really my only problem I am battling.

But it's coming in so nicely


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

That looks fantastic! @Rule11


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

So satisfying @Rule11


----------



## MNReel (Jul 18, 2018)

@Rule11 What is your fertilization program, watering program, other details you're working with. The True Putt is looking absolutely amazing!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

MNReel said:


> @Rule11 What is your fertilization program, watering program, other details you're working with. The True Putt is looking absolutely amazing!


To be honest it is still a experiment end work in progress.

Last year I tried a liquid fert program with 14 day feedings.

PGR at 14 day applications

Water once a day in the am and hand water at night on hot days where needed

Mow every 3-4 days

This year I am working on a seed head suppression program along which also is the PGR program. Still determining.

May try different fert program this year. I hope to get down to .20" or lower by summer


----------



## shortgrass99 (Mar 22, 2020)

Hey! Great Thread here.

I'm new to the Lawn Forum and looking to start my own backyard putting green with True Putt seed. Can you plant this in the spring or fall only? I live in a suburb of Chicago and would love to hear any tips or tricks that would help me start with my new putting green. Anything will help, thanks!


----------



## Startingout (Jun 5, 2019)

Shortgrass99, both Rule11 and I planted in the fall but what I'm starting to believe this grass will grow anytime and anywhere. Check out my journal for another Poa project.

Rule11, I started my PGR and fert program over the weekend of sun we just had. I'm using Trinexapac which is different from what we discussed last year. I'll let you know how its coming.

...This seed head production is AGGRESSIVE!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Startingout said:


> Shortgrass99, both Rule11 and I planted in the fall but what I'm starting to believe this grass will grow anytime and anywhere. Check out my journal for another Poa project.
> 
> Rule11, I started my PGR and fert program over the weekend of sun we just had. I'm using Trinexapac which is different from what we discussed last year. I'll let you know how its coming.
> 
> ...This seed head production is AGGRESSIVE!


Well said @shortgrass99! This seed will germinate anywhere any time. I did a test about a month ago when temps were cold. I pulled all the moss and weed grasses that grow in the 1" expansion cracks in my sidewalk. Used sand and seed, the Two Putt germinated even in temps below 50 degrees. But just prepare for a seed head suppression program. I am trying Embark this year. I will post results next month. Starting in April 15.

I know this maybe obvious, but do not use any Pre-M on or near creeping bluegrass. It will ruin it for the season.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Well I am sold on this Turf. Year 2 and it has been awesome except for a fungus that I got last winter. I just need to be more diligent in that area.

Dial in my fertilizer program a little tighter. But it is time for phase 2 of this test. Sprayed half my front lawn to try a simple kill and over seed. If that takes I will do the rest of the front yard in August. If it doesn't. Then I will move forward with the total dig up Reno.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

That's just awesome. The density is incredible.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> That's just awesome. The density is incredible.


Thank You!


----------



## HSS2020 (Apr 17, 2020)

I am new here and to lawn care. Starting on my journey but just had to complement you on this beautiful lawn. Just ordered a small bag because of your post. Probably won't work in Austin Texas where I am from, but will be a good experience. Again, awesome lawn, absolutely love it!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

HSS2020 said:


> I am new here and to lawn care. Starting on my journey but just had to complement you on this beautiful lawn. Just ordered a small bag because of your post. Probably won't work in Austin Texas where I am from, but will be a good experience. Again, awesome lawn, absolutely love it!


Cool to hear @HSS2020 . I hope it works for you. I am getting ready to expand this seed to more of my small property. Love growing turf. I am sure my neighbors and family thinks i am nuts. Best of Luck!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Well, starting Phase 2 of this experiment. I am always a bit of a gambler when it comes to turf because what the hell, if it doesn't work, try again. Spayed Round-Up 8 days ago and 2 days ago for round 2.

Pulled out the good old GreenWorks Powerhouse electric power rake.

It should be good to go in a few days. I may punch as well before and top dress with sand, the seed and roll, then heavy Peat to keep the seed moist and cool.


----------



## Fitz (Apr 6, 2019)

Very well done. You just convinced me to purchase some of this for my yard this fall. Nice work!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

3 weeks in and first cut yesterday. I didn't snap any photos yesterday but will soon. The more I experiment with this Poa I love it!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Look at all this beautiful seedlings!


----------



## Fitz (Apr 6, 2019)

Looking good and coming along! I notice you have a gm1000? Do you have a an 11 blade reel or 8? Weighing my options on the next mower purchase.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Fitz said:


> Looking good and coming along! I notice you have a gm1000? Do you have a an 11 blade reel or 8? Weighing my options on the next mower purchase.


I have a 11 blade reel. I just bought a new 11 blade and a tournament cut bedknife. I plan to put those on once all my turf is changed to Two Putt.

I was just thinking the other day. In the 2 years of this first test of the Creeping Bluegrass (Poa Repans) I have not seen a single sign of any annual bluegrass. That was the ultimate goal. So looking forward to the rest of this transformation.


----------



## Fitz (Apr 6, 2019)

The Flex21 I bought had a 14 blade on it. I swapped out to an 8 blade earlier this week and just put a thicker bedknife on today. I don't plan on going super low this year as I"m at .400 HOC.

That is great news about not seeing any poa annua! I remember a grow in on the last course I worked at; everything between the tee and green was new and all seeded ryegrass. If memory serves me, by the second and third year after grow in we could see the poa annual start to come in. Do you have a plan to control it if you start seeing it?


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Fitz said:


> The Flex21 I bought had a 14 blade on it. I swapped out to an 8 blade earlier this week and just put a thicker bedknife on today. I don't plan on going super low this year as I"m at .400 HOC.
> 
> That is great news about not seeing any poa annua! I remember a grow in on the last course I worked at; everything between the tee and green was new and all seeded ryegrass. If memory serves me, by the second and third year after grow in we could see the poa annual start to come in. Do you have a plan to control it if you start seeing it?


Well not really, just hoping they will blend together. Pull some out by hand if the are large spots.

But realistically I started growing Poa to not have to fight it. So far so good. I redid my back yard with PRG 2 summers ago. It was so pretty the first year. The the Poa started taking over. So at some point, maybe this August I will kill it off and re-seed with Two Putt. I have over 50lbs of it. So I will be using it up as soon as I can.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Week 6 at .35". You can see the section that gets less sun because of my home. But it's looking good for 6 weeks.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## MNReel (Jul 18, 2018)

@Rule11 have you had to apply PGR to the true putt yet? if so how does it handle it?


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

@MNReel Are you referring to the new section or Two Putt in General?


----------



## MNReel (Jul 18, 2018)

@Rule11 just the true putt in general


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

@MNReel Absolutely, for the seed head suppression period I use Embark, that product works awesome. And for regular growth regulation I use T-Nex. I started a low .25oz rate on the new area at 7 weeks. Handles it great.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Week 8 @ .30"


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

End of week 8. First Morning Cut. Nothing better then mowing in the AM. 


Just received the Bio-Stimulant pack from N-Ext. look forward to experimenting with these products from @LCN


----------



## TheReelRhodyLawn (Jul 31, 2020)

@Rule11 Well you have me convinced. I plan on making a mini chipping green in my backyard with this creeping bluegrass. My question is did you use any weed prevention at seeding like tenacity? I plan on bringing in dirt to get a level surface and I garrentee there are going to be weed seeds in there. I can't find any info if tenacity is safe with creeping bluegrass.


----------



## a_maleet (Jul 23, 2021)

Rule11 said:


> Startingout said:
> 
> 
> > Shortgrass99, both Rule11 and I planted in the fall but what I'm starting to believe this grass will grow anytime and anywhere. Check out my journal for another Poa project.
> ...


I can confirm this from the other side it the spectrum. I'm doing a full renovation in October so in the meantime I've been messing around with different seeds in random places in my yard. Sprayed killed and sand leveled about a 500 sq ft patch and seeded this stuff about a week ago. The weather has been in the 90s (and some days hit 100). With watering for 5 mins 4 times a day - I had very healthy germination in about 4 days. No pre emergents. Just sand mixed with a little bit of top soil.


----------

